# 55G w/ safe start and another problem



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Okay got a couple q's! It's been a LONG time, maybe too long since i had to get a tank up and running but finally i got another setup a 55G(48x12.5x21) with 2 penguin 150's 2 100w heaters powerhead etc. i added the water and got everything running yesterday come to find out my girlfriend cleaned the tank with windex. she said she wiped it down REALLLY good and made sure everything was off...sigh...well it looks really good but here's the questions:

1. How long should i wait for it to be okay

2. i got TETRA SAFE START (up to 75G) how much do i add in my 55G and when should i add it being that the water came straight from tap (contains chlorine etc.) and the whole windex incident? should i just add the whole bottle wait a couple days throw some goldfish in there and let it roll?

P-F









thanks guys, 
no0dles


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm not sure if any other ingredients besides water and ammonia exist in the Windex, but to be on the safe side since you have safe start, I would just do a 100% water change, add conditioner to treat chlorine and/or chloramines, put in your p's and safe start. No need for gold fish, unless you want to test on them first.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Dr. Giggles said:


> I'm not sure if any other ingredients besides water and ammonia exist in the Windex, but to be on the safe side since you have safe start, I would just do a 100% water change, add conditioner to treat chlorine and/or chloramines, put in your p's and safe start. No need for gold fish, unless you want to test on them first.


Cool, thanks for the advice i figured that's what it was gonna lead up to. already did the water change gonna add the aquasafe then tommorow or the next day add the safe start with some feeders. drs foster and smith are sending me a replacement penguin150 due to one of the two being defective so i'm waiting for that to get here so i can start the cycle with the safe start.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

No0dLeMicE said:


> I'm not sure if any other ingredients besides water and ammonia exist in the Windex, but to be on the safe side since you have safe start, I would just do a 100% water change, add conditioner to treat chlorine and/or chloramines, put in your p's and safe start. No need for gold fish, unless you want to test on them first.


Cool, thanks for the advice i figured that's what it was gonna lead up to. already did the water change gonna add the aquasafe then tommorow or the next day add the safe start with some feeders. drs foster and smith are sending me a replacement penguin150 due to one of the two being defective so i'm waiting for that to get here so i can start the cycle with the safe start.
[/quote]

Cool. Not sure if you fully understood me but with safe start no need to perform a cycle. At least that is how it is advertised. That safe start stuff actually is a product made by Tetra/MarineLabs that replaced bio spira. Suppose to be good stuff, not BS in a bottle like others.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

oh and incase anyone else is wondering about how much safestart to add it's, 5ml per 6L so in other words: 5ml=1.0144 teaspoons and 6L=1.5850 gallons. And Aquasafe add 1 teaspoon per 10 gallons of water.



Dr. Giggles said:


> Cool. Not sure if you fully understood me but with safe start no need to perform a cycle. At least that is how it is advertised. That safe start stuff actually is a product made by Tetra/MarineLabs that replaced bio spira. Suppose to be good stuff, not BS in a bottle like others.


yeah i understood







i'm just a little skeptical when it comes to the health of my p's. This is actually the first time im ever going to cycle a tank with this stuff. i usually just wait my 30days a lot of people had nothing but good things to say about tetra safe start so i figured i'd give it a try. even when bio-spira was around i never used it. i keep it old skool! yeah tetra/marine labs supposedly spent a LOT of R+D on this SAFESTART so i wanted to check it out since i never had a chance to work with bio-spira.


----------

